# The Different Stages of a Classical Listener



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

Just something that I made, from years of experience listening to classical music


----------



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoops, apparently the uploader makes everything low res. Here's the high res version. Enjoy 

http://i.imgur.com/0SXA7.png


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I suppose I'm some kind of stage 8.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I love this. It seems pretty accurate, with exception of the Bruckner addicts stage, because I don't know many Bruckner addicts, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw I'm only at the infatuation stage . Gotta keep going....must reach level 9!!! Will I win a prize?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Stage 1: classical music is the only good music, everything non-European and/or made after 1900 or so is noise pollution
Stage 2: did I really believe that bull?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I thought it was pretty funny. The only thing I might criticize is that it seems to assume that a love of 20th century music and a love of diatonic music are mutually exclusive...which is odd but whatever


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I suppose I'm 7/8. I never went through a Mahler phase...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Stage 3 and 5 with traces of 2. Where's the respect for Baroque though?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You missed out stage 10:

*Ligeti fanatic!!!!!*

It seems as if I've missed out a large chunk of Mahler and Bruckner though. I like Mahler but I was never _really_ into it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

And you forgot the Wagner fanatic!!! Stage 11. Only Couchie has reached that far. These go to 11.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> And you forgot the Wagner fanatic!!! Stage 11. Only Couchie has reached that far. These go to 11.


Dude, I was a Wagner fanatic when I was _ten._


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Webernite said:


> I love this. It seems pretty accurate, with exception of the Bruckner addicts stage, because I don't know many Bruckner addicts, but maybe that's just me.


That's because we're hiding behind the Wagner tubas.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

LOL the list was pretty accurate, at least for my case. I am somewhere between 5 and 6, still struggling with bruckner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I went as a composer for Halloween once.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

I really dislike the use of "ragefaces". I am deffo on one of the lower tiers though.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm Stage 7, although I don't have several Mahler or Bruckner recordings. I usually just stick to one recording for each piece.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I'm Stage 7, although I don't have several Mahler or Bruckner recordings. I usually just stick to one recording for each piece.


I like to hear and own as many recordings of works I like as possible. It may take me longer to build a collection but each artist can approach the music in their own way to the point it may be the same notes but it's a completely different experience. :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep, can identify with all of them, except the last one. Never went through much of a Mahler phase - but could not avoid his music live last year, and it was great - but with Bruckner had a bit of one, esp. since he has more variety than just symphonies.

Have gone back to diatonic as second last phase suggests. More conservative leaning than before maybe or as I like to say I'm _a person who values tradition_. But I still listen to a lot of music coming after 1945, just that my intake of things new to me with music like that has been slowing compared to say 6-12 months ago. I go in phases, I'm in a phase of a fair bit of _downtime_.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Dude, I was a Wagner fanatic when I was _ten._


It was a Spinal Tap joke. These go to 11.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im a non conformist...thats my " To Avoid list"

P


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> It was a Spinal Tap joke. These go to 11.


WHats that?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

An 80's movie mocking the rock scene with this made up band called Spinal Tap. The movie is called "This is Spinal Tap". Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> An 80's movie mocking the rock scene with this made up band called Spinal Tap. The movie is called "This is Spinal Tap". Definitely worth checking out.


Well then what specifically is a Spinal Tap Joke?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The guitarist is showing off his special amplifiers which can be turned up to 11..


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Stage 10: Transcension. The realisation that classical music is, as first thought, pretty boring. Rediscovers the beauty of the beat. Listens to modern music (as in new music, not stuff from 50 years ago). Stops posting on classical music forums.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just saw Spinal Tap for the first time within the last half-year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never seen Spinal Tap in my life.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Perhaps you should watch it and turn your volume up to 11.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Argus said:


> ...The realisation that classical music is, as first thought, pretty boring...


You gonna get some trouble there. Batton down the hatches. We're in for a rough ride (maybe?).


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think Argus is entitled to his synthesizer-mania.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't consider myself in a stage. There are classical listeners, and the Wagnerians. Something like the varying levels of social status human beings can aspire to, meanwhile however, the Gods remain above in heaven unfaltered at such display of the vanity of vanities. We will all die eventually. Only the Wagnerians will know everlasting delight.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Stage 10: Transcension. The realisation that classical music is, as first thought, pretty boring. Rediscovers the beauty of the beat. Listens to modern music (as in new music, not stuff from 50 years ago). Stops posting on classical music forums.

AKA reverts to a second childhood. Other symptoms: individual plays frequently with his/her food/poop. Stops posting on musical forums due to inability to string together a series of words in a coherent manner.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Worth preserving such a clever post in case it changes


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

quack said:


> Worth preserving such a clever post in case it changes
> 
> View attachment 5018


Yes, but then even those of us who have him on ignore list are not spared of nazi flags and poop jokes.

Also, nice first post. All those jokes (like 10 types of classical music concert goers) have nice bit of truth in them.


----------

